# Ilok resell transfer issues not show allowed transfer Lexicon PCM reverb



## AndreBoulard (Jun 7, 2020)

for some reason license transfer no allowed but it was allowed before.?

I want to transfer my license to a new user but the transfer button is not longer showing when last time i check it was there.
is it possible that because the lexicon is on sale would effect this?

based on the info documents its suppose to be possible to transfer it to new user.

what happen here is that i reactivated them once each and the button and transfer allowing me to do it is gone.

they have a requirement of ilok2 but mine is old ilok 1 but it activated before so I am not sure if this could the issue.

anyone went through this before?


----------



## estolad (Jun 8, 2020)

They recently also changed their policy.

Copy from their FAQ:

_Why is the transfer option grayed out?
A license may not be transferred within 90 days of being deposited or from an account that is less than 90 days old.
Software publishers do not always allow their license to be transferred.
If a license is not allowed to be transferred, the software publisher of the license is the only one able to transfer the license to the other account. You will need to contact them for further assistance._


----------



## AndreBoulard (Jun 8, 2020)

well them maybe thats the issue with the recnt update, i did received an email from them stating that i should be able to transfer it and told me to contact support ilok to find out but that being said 90 days before it can be moved could be the issue now since it was bought april 16


----------

